# TV Apps... currently unavailable?



## fo71

Hi... I haven't been able to get tv apps loaded for some time now. When I first hit right arrow, the tv apps greeting screen comes up telling me to press right arrow one more time to start. When i press right arrow again, a blue error box compes up that says "TV Apps is currently unavailable", any ideas???
Thanks,


----------



## jagrim

fo71 said:


> Hi... I haven't been able to get tv apps loaded for some time now. When I first hit right arrow, the tv apps greeting screen comes up telling me to press right arrow one more time to start. When i press right arrow again, a blue error box compes up that says "TV Apps is currently unavailable", any ideas???
> Thanks,


Working fine on my STB's (both HR20 & 21's). It would help if you could give a little more information. What type of STB's? How are you hooked up to internet? etc. etc. etc


----------



## fo71

Thanks for your quick reply..... I have two boxes, HR24-500 and H21-100, vod works fine, wholw home dvr works fine, except apps. I'm connected directly to my lan via ethernet (wired), dhcp acquired address with static dhcp reservation on my router. My router is a dd-wrt linksys wrt54g2 that is conneted to my isp. upnp is enabled on my router, i have no port forwarding or triggering. STB boxes status screen show stb ports used are 27771 and 27773, and 27772 and 27774 for the other box.
Thanks !


----------



## ashuta

I have the same issue. Code: (11) TVapps are currently unavailable

I have a HR24-200 & a H24-200:
- MRV works
- On Demand works 
- Mediashare/UPnP works (using eyeconnect on a MacPro)
- Active channel works
- Scoreguide works on sports channels (isn't this a TVApp?)
- software/firmware version: 040D

Other notes:
- SWM 5 (triple LMB - single wire setup)
- using a external broadband DECA (during install the MRV would not work with the Ethernet connected directly to the boxes)
- both boxes have DHCP IP Addresses with STB & Audio ports forwarded
- my network router is an Airport Extreme
- channel or program pictures/star ratings do not show unless you do a reboot without the cat5 plugged into the deca, once booted you can plugin the cat5 back to the deca & rerun the network setup. Then star ratings and program pictures show up.
- network status code: 5047 or 5001 (no clue what those mean)

Not sure if I helped, but is all the detail I have found... I am a new customer (had service for 6 days), but is what I have learned so far. Hope this is solved soon. According to DTV this is a known issue.


----------



## dennisj00

TVApps are working here. . . and they supposedly have nothing to do with the port forwarding.

Some people that have problems have had success changing their DNS . . Open DNS is a good choice. . . 208.67.222.222 and 208.67.220.220


----------



## armchair

ashuta said:


> I have the same issue. Code: (11) TVapps are currently unavailable
> 
> - both boxes have DHCP IP Addresses with STB & Audio ports forwarded
> 
> - network status code: 5047 or 5001 (no clue what those mean)


It's not a good practice to forward ports to DHCP IPs. Even reserved DHCP IPs have proven problematic for MRV.

I would suggest static IPs outside the DHCP range of your router by simply using the advanced setup in Network setup of the Directv box.

BTW, the status of 5001 and up is an indication that network services are running. Although the connection test is believed to be a way to get TV APPS working, I've seen a couple of recent examples where this was not successful in getting TV APPS to work: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=183177&highlight=301

The connection test may be nothing more than saying hello to the server and getting an acknowledged reply periodically. Most get TV APPS w/o all the port forwarding or connection test.

Although I had suggested forward porting TDP 443 port to static IPs of Directv boxes, UDP port 1701 is another that has been suggested for other reasons (VOD d/l and remote purchases). It wouldn't hurt to try those.

If still failing, consider the instructions here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=182733&highlight=301

The thread is still open; leave some feedback (router, router settings, & name of ISP) or PM Earl.


----------



## ashuta

"armchair" said:


> It's not a good practice to forward ports to DHCP IPs. Even reserved DHCP IPs have proven problematic for MRV.
> 
> I would suggest static IPs outside the DHCP range of your router by simply using the advanced setup in Network setup of the Directv box.


Thanks armchair!

I agree dhcp ip's shouldn't have forwarded ports... I was being lazy. I will fix soon.

I tried 443, 1701, and 500... No luck.

Is there a guide/dictionary to the network status codes?

I have a 5048 right now.


----------



## fo71

I have 5057 status.... any ideas what that means? I'm still able to get to the tv apps welcome screen but no more than that, it says "currently unavailable (11)"
Thanks !


----------



## ashuta

"fo71" said:


> I have 5057 status.... any ideas what that means? I'm still able to get to the tv apps welcome screen but no more than that, it says "currently unavailable (11)"
> Thanks !


Same here. Nothing I do helps. Going to try static ip's outside my routers dhcp range. Don't think it will help since the receivers have never changed ip addresses yet.

Next steps: turn off nat-pmp (auto port negotiation / UPnP) on the router, dmz the receivers, and/or hit these receivers with a brick until they submit. ;-)

This should not be this hard.


----------



## armchair

In the first thread I linked to, the posters were having issues personalizing the apps at the site: https://tvapps.directv.com/login.do Their settings were being reset when making changes, exiting and signing back in.

This caused them to suspect the issue may be at the server end. Try it.


----------



## ashuta

"dennisj00" said:


> TVApps are working here. . . and they supposedly have nothing to do with the port forwarding.
> 
> Some people that have problems have had success changing their DNS . . Open DNS is a good choice. . . 208.67.222.222 and 208.67.220.220


Ok I tried OpenDNS... Rebooted everything... Reran network setup - waiting for a couple hours (or days) for the new dns to take over. Still same error so far. Code: (11)

Also move to static IP's (ports forwarded). Added TCP port 443 to the list.

I will report back soon!


----------



## futurerebeldr

I've tried doing many of the same things and both of my HR21's still show TV Apps still initializing (301). Sounds like it's caused by the same thing. Still can't get mine to work on my new ISP. When I had AT&* DSL it worked fine with no port forwarding or anything like that needed.


----------



## armchair

futurerebeldr said:


> I've tried doing many of the same things and both of my HR21's still show TV Apps still initializing (301). Sounds like it's caused by the same thing. Still can't get mine to work on my new ISP. When I had AT&* DSL it worked fine with no port forwarding or anything like that needed.


Who is your current ISP and what router are you using? Have you tried static IPs: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1323256#post1323256

Port forwarding link: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1711143#post1711143

These are not suggested steps unless there's a problem like yours. I also found that forward porting ports 443 (TCP) and 1701 (UDP) may help. Recent threads also seem to suggest there is a problem at the server or the path to server may be an issue. The more things you try and reply with, the better.


----------



## futurerebeldr

I'm a network administrator, so I've tried everything under the sun. I use a local cable internet provider here in South Alabama. I am using a Linksys E2000, and have no problems connecting to any other websites. I went as far as to disable my router's SPI firewall, and put both of my HR21's into the DMZ, giving them full and unrestricted access to the internet. Receivers have been assigned the same static IP's since before I moved and switched ISP's. The only thing that has changed in my environment is the ISP.


----------



## Jeremy W

I just had eight H24-200s installed today on a commercial account, connected to the Internet via DECA. All of them are able to connect to the Internet, but I get error 11 when trying to use TV Apps. I haven't done much troubleshooting because it's not terribly important, but I would still like to get them working.


----------



## jayman9207

I am getting the same unavailable (11) error. I just hooked up my DECA this morning and got things on my LAN. Everything else works fine including MRV. I am a new customer as well (7 days).

*EDIT:* Looks like this is a much bigger problem and DirecTV knows about it (at least it is up on their forums): http://forums.directv.com/pe/action...PostID=10749035&channelID=1&portalPageId=1002


----------



## mdhouse

Same issues here. New customer with HR24-500 DVR and an H24-700 receiver. DirecTV put in a DECA on Saturday and all the features work except TV apps. I've done everything that I can think of with my Linksys WRT350N router (port forwarding, triggering, DMZ, etc.) The "My TV Apps" site wasn't working for me this weekend, but it seems to be working now as of a couple minutes ago. I'll have to try out TV Apps when I get home, but I'm not sure what more to do...


----------



## ashuta

Ok... Sorry it has been so long. I have officially tried everything... Pointing to a new DNS (opendns) didn't help (didn't think it would), forwarded ports (audio and stb) doesn't help the apps (helps VOD and active channel), DMZ the boxes doesn't help, beating them with a hammer doesn't help (kidding), removing the cat5 to the DECA then rebooting all the boxes then replugging the cat5 back doesn't help, direct connecting the deca to my cable router doesn't help, redownloading the latest firmware with or without the cat5 plugged into the deca doesn't matter, direct connecting cat5 to each box breaks even more things (MRV), giving static ip's to each box outside the dhcp scope didn't help, setting up my tvapps on each of the dtv tvapp sites didn't help, and finally reading this forum for any hope of an answer didn't help either. Not the forum's or its great members fault though... This seems to be a DTV issue due to competing technology MRV vs TVApps vs crappy DTV tech support and/or developers.

I really don't care anymore. I just wish DTV wouldn't sell something that plainly doesn't work.

HR24-200
HR24-500
H24-200


----------



## p010ne

Thought my problem with my hr21-100 was dish alignment because it reported that I had a dish alignment problem and remained in the checking satellite settings; however, replacement with hr24-200 resolved that (technician tuned up dish alignment)!
Now tv apps say they are loading but I never get my menu for all my tv apps? The internet connection report is OK! (We had to update the firmware because the Hr24-200 did not even recognize my AM21!)


----------



## ashuta

"p010ne" said:


> Thought my problem with my hr21-100 was dish alignment because it reported that I had a dish alignment problem and remained in the checking satellite settings; however, replacement with hr24-200 resolved that (technician tuned up dish alignment)!
> Now tv apps say they are loading but I never get my menu for all my tv apps? The internet connection report is OK! (We had to update the firmware because the Hr24-200 did not even recognize my AM21!)


Forget about the apps right now... Don't waste your time. As for the Am21 it works with my hr24-200 just fine. Do a red button reset and the moment it turns on press 0 2 4 6 8 on the remote. If it doesn't work immediately red button reset again. Hope this helps.


----------



## foots31014

The heavens opened up and it went back to working again. I had tried everything suggested here and nothing worked. I tried running a system test to get the error code to call Direct and it finished saying everything was fine. I ran the apps and they worked like a charm. Dunno what to tell y'all.


----------



## Jeremy W

The common theme here seems to be the H24/HR24 receivers and DECA.


----------



## Hutchinshouse

Apps on my HR24-500 still not working. Hope there's a fix soon.


----------



## ashuta

"foots31014" said:


> The heavens opened up and it went back to working again. I had tried everything suggested here and nothing worked. I tried running a system test to get the error code to call Direct and it finished saying everything was fine. I ran the apps and they worked like a charm. Dunno what to tell y'all.


Nice to hear... What boxes do you have? Do you use a deca or have mrv (whole house dvr)?


----------



## ashuta

"Jeremy W" said:


> The common theme here seems to be the H24/HR24 receivers and DECA.


Nail on the head.


----------



## Hutchinshouse

ashuta said:


> Nail on the head.


I'm not using deca. I know there are issues on the DIRECTV side. Hope to have a fix soon!


----------



## Stevies3

Jeremy W said:


> The common theme here seems to be the H24/HR24 receivers and DECA.


I have a HR24-500 *without* DECA and can't get TV apps to work either

I previously had this problem with a HR20-700 i'm no longer using
I'm connected via a wired setup to a Linksys BEFSR81


----------



## Jeremy W

Hutchinshouse said:


> I'm not using deca. I know there are issues on the DIRECTV side. Hope to have a fix soon!





Stevies3 said:


> I have a HR24-500 *without* DECA and can't get TV apps to work either


Alright, so it's just the H24/HR24 receivers. Makes sense, it would be weird for a problem like this to be caused by DECA.


----------



## jayman9207

Jeremy W said:


> Alright, so it's just the H24/HR24 receivers. Makes sense, it would be weird for a problem like this to be caused by DECA.


Interesting thought considering my four receivers are those models. This is frustrating as hell and I think I am all out of options for now unless someone from DirecTV can finally suggest something.

*What I have done up to this point: *
Original Configuration was with a *Netgear WNDR3700 Router*. Port forwarding was not setup but Network Services setup and the Network Test option were both working fine on all four receivers. All four receivers were set to Automatic in the Network Services option. TV Apps would not work.

I bought a *D-Link DIR-655 Router* because I had a separate issue with my Netgear one and I have some other D-Link equipment in the house so it made sense. Right away the Network Services would not work and I had to set up each receiver with a Manual setting in the Network Services option and I had to configure port forwarding on my new D-Link router for each receiver (rec#1 --> TCP 27162 & 27163, rec#2 --> TCP 27163 & 27164, etc&#8230 and Network Services and the Network Test were working again. TV Apps will still not work. These are supposed to be TCP ports and not UDP port correct? I even setup an Application Rule on my new router for DirecTV Services --> TCP Port Range 27161 - 27168.
_Application Rules: This option is used to open single or multiple ports on your router when the router senses data sent to the Internet on a "trigger" port or port range. Special Applications rules apply to all computers on your internal network._

I see inbound traffic coming from these two servers to my receivers: 8.3.161.215 & 147.21.10.54. Based on network lookups I can see that one is coming from DirecTV's network and the other is coming from Level 3 Communications (makes sense I suppose) but both are not publicly registered (no host record information in DNS): http://network-tools.com/default.asp?prog=express&host=147.21.10.54 & http://network-tools.com/default.asp?prog=express&host=8.3.161.215. These are two completely separate networks and I was wondering are there other servers that these services will be coming from? I would prefer to be able to create an inbound filter to only allow the inbound DirecTV servers I need to. I see some traffic coming from 24.38.179.63 (h63.179.38.24.cable.wrrn.fullchannel.net) and a couple other which is why I ask.

All in all I am beating my head against a brick wall. What am I missing? Can anyone suggest anything else to try? Is anyone else using the same DIR-655 router I am and have TV Apps working correct? There has got to be a way to get this working.


----------



## fo71

Still nothing.... I´ve got the problem with an HR24 and a H21. So it's not just on last generation DVR's. DTV guru's: any idea on when this will be resolved??
Thanks !


----------



## Hutchinshouse

jayman9207 said:


> Interesting thought considering my four receivers are those models. This is frustrating as hell and I think I am all out of options for now unless someone from DirecTV can finally suggest something.
> 
> *What I have done up to this point: *
> Original Configuration was with a *Netgear WNDR3700 Router*. Port forwarding was not setup but Network Services setup and the Network Test option were both working fine on all four receivers. All four receivers were set to Automatic in the Network Services option. TV Apps would not work.
> 
> I bought a *D-Link DIR-655 Router* because I had a separate issue with my Netgear one and I have some other D-Link equipment in the house so it made sense. Right away the Network Services would not work and I had to set up each receiver with a Manual setting in the Network Services option and I had to configure port forwarding on my new D-Link router for each receiver (rec#1 --> TCP 27162 & 27163, rec#2 --> TCP 27163 & 27164, etc&#8230 and Network Services and the Network Test were working again. TV Apps will still not work. These are supposed to be TCP ports and not UDP port correct? I even setup an Application Rule on my new router for DirecTV Services --> TCP Port Range 27161 - 27168.
> _Application Rules: This option is used to open single or multiple ports on your router when the router senses data sent to the Internet on a "trigger" port or port range. Special Applications rules apply to all computers on your internal network._
> 
> I see inbound traffic coming from these two servers to my receivers: 8.3.161.215 & 147.21.10.54. Based on network lookups I can see that one is coming from DirecTV's network and the other is coming from Level 3 Communications (makes sense I suppose) but both are not publicly registered (no host record information in DNS): http://network-tools.com/default.asp?prog=express&host=147.21.10.54 & http://network-tools.com/default.asp?prog=express&host=8.3.161.215. These are two completely separate networks and I was wondering are there other servers that these services will be coming from? I would prefer to be able to create an inbound filter to only allow the inbound DirecTV servers I need to. I see some traffic coming from 24.38.179.63 (h63.179.38.24.cable.wrrn.fullchannel.net) and a couple other which is why I ask.
> 
> All in all I am beating my head against a brick wall. What am I missing? Can anyone suggest anything else to try? Is anyone else using the same DIR-655 router I am and have TV Apps working correct? There has got to be a way to get this working.


Good chance it's not your network or receiver's fault. TV apps should work with a "standard default home network". DIRECTV cannot expect their customers to all be network managers. FYI - Network Services has nothing to do with TV apps. TV apps will work even if network services fails. Don't sweat it. Maybe we'll see a fix or two shortly.


----------



## retromzc

HR24-500 using wired Linksys ethernet here. TV Apps have worked fine from day one. I just checked again and still working great.


----------



## Hutchinshouse

retromzc said:


> HR24-500 using wired Linksys ethernet here. TV Apps have worked fine from day one. I just checked again and still working great.


Yup, you're one of the lucky ones. I know my issue is related to the DIRECTV server. In fact, it is still toast. Yesterday I went to the apps website (http://tvapps.directv.com/index.do). I manually set all of my apps on this website. Today, all of the manually selected apps are gone. The default apps are back. Clearly my DVR is not doing this. I have other DVRs on the same home network. Their apps work fine. Just my HR24 is not working. MRV (non deca) works on my HR24, DOD works on my HR24. This confirms my network is fine. This confirms the HR24's Ethernet port is functioning. Hope we see a fix soon. Kind of a bummer.


----------



## Huskie_2009

Perhaps it is a DirecTv server issue.

I've been trying to update my NOAA Weather App to support some new features and I keep getting errors after submitting the changes.

This happens on both the Production and Test servers.


----------



## E91

I have nothing intelligent to add here because my network knowledge pales in comparison to you guys.

However, just to add to the growing choir here: I have two HR24s with MRV. Apps haven't worked since the install (two weeks ago). I continually get the "App not available (11)" message. I called D* to complain. They tech guy got on the phone and said that he had a note that the receiver should be REPLACED (I know...daft!) when that error occurs.


----------



## armchair

Huskie_2009 said:


> Perhaps it is a DirecTv server issue.
> 
> I've been trying to update my NOAA Weather App to support some new features and I keep getting errors after submitting the changes.
> 
> This happens on both the Production and Test servers.


I've seen some changes on the NOAA Weather APP. Nice backgrounds; I like the changes so far!


----------



## p010ne

I had NO trouble getting tvapps with my hr21-100 but it failed and DirecTV replaced it with an hr24-200; however, tvapps say they are initializing but I NEVER get the tvapps menu? _(I did some of that ...cutter/...appsoff/...appson stuff to no avail?)_? OnDemand downloads work just fine and system test shows internet connection is great! (DirecTv installed the current H24 frimware!)


----------



## p010ne

I went to the tvapps site & see that only my prior Hr21 is listed?
Am I supposed to change something so Directv knows I want tvapps on my new Hr24 & delete Hr21?


----------



## armchair

jayman9207 said:


> Interesting thought considering my four receivers are those models. This is frustrating as hell and I think I am all out of options for now unless someone from DirecTV can finally suggest something.
> 
> *What I have done up to this point: *
> Original Configuration was with a *Netgear WNDR3700 Router*. Port forwarding was not setup but Network Services setup and the Network Test option were both working fine on all four receivers. All four receivers were set to Automatic in the Network Services option. TV Apps would not work.
> 
> I bought a *D-Link DIR-655 Router* because I had a separate issue with my Netgear one and I have some other D-Link equipment in the house so it made sense. Right away the Network Services would not work and I had to set up each receiver with a Manual setting in the Network Services option and I had to configure port forwarding on my new D-Link router for each receiver (rec#1 --> TCP 27162 & 27163, rec#2 --> TCP 27163 & 27164, etc&#8230 and Network Services and the Network Test were working again. TV Apps will still not work. These are supposed to be TCP ports and not UDP port correct? I even setup an Application Rule on my new router for DirecTV Services --> TCP Port Range 27161 - 27168.
> _Application Rules: This option is used to open single or multiple ports on your router when the router senses data sent to the Internet on a "trigger" port or port range. Special Applications rules apply to all computers on your internal network._
> 
> I see inbound traffic coming from these two servers to my receivers: 8.3.161.215 & 147.21.10.54. Based on network lookups I can see that one is coming from DirecTV's network and the other is coming from Level 3 Communications (makes sense I suppose) but both are not publicly registered (no host record information in DNS): http://network-tools.com/default.asp?prog=express&host=147.21.10.54 & http://network-tools.com/default.asp?prog=express&host=8.3.161.215. These are two completely separate networks and I was wondering are there other servers that these services will be coming from? I would prefer to be able to create an inbound filter to only allow the inbound DirecTV servers I need to. I see some traffic coming from 24.38.179.63 (h63.179.38.24.cable.wrrn.fullchannel.net) and a couple other which is why I ask.
> 
> All in all I am beating my head against a brick wall. What am I missing? Can anyone suggest anything else to try? Is anyone else using the same DIR-655 router I am and have TV Apps working correct? There has got to be a way to get this working.


Not that I think that this will fix anything, but I did notice you forwarded port 27163 to both receivers and did not use 27161. Maybe you meant 27161,27162 & 27163,27164? That's the method I use.

Those ports are TCP; I also forward UPD port 1701 and TCP port 443 to each receiver. I don't think it's necessary to forward a group of ports; AAMOF, of the 4 ports above, I only port forward the STB ports 27161 & 27163 (in my router).

When I had a D-Link DIR-615 as my router, I used the IP 147.21.10.54 (there may be more than one server now) as an inbound filter. Another alternate filter was using outgoing UDP port 1701 as a trigger to forward the ports.

You can try those but it may not make any difference; Hutchinshouse had already reported that he can connect successfully to network services but still does not get TV APPS on one of his DVRs. IIRC it was a HR24. I have two HR24-500s connected via SWiM/DECA and get TV APPS.

There's a disconnect somewhere; hopefully, they find it soon.


----------



## armchair

p010ne said:


> I went to the tvapps site & see that only my prior Hr21 is listed?
> Am I supposed to change something so Directv knows I want tvapps on my new Hr24 & delete Hr21?


That's interesting! Does your main account show the HR21 or the HR24-200?

Either way, I'd send them an e-mail from the Directv.com site. Ask them not to direct you to their tech forum as they are the ones that will have to fix it. I don't think you can fix that, yourself.

IMO, this is another example to indicate the problem is at the Directv's end.


----------



## jayman9207

E91 said:


> I continually get the "App not available (11)" message. I called D* to complain. They tech guy got on the phone and said that he had a note that the receiver should be REPLACED (I know...daft!) when that error occurs.


First I have heard that and if that is really true then there are a ton of people that are getting new receivers. If you go to the DirecTV Forums and look under the TV Apps section (http://forums.directv.com/pe/elementDisplayRedirect.jsp?elementID=10544932) you will see a bunch of other people getting the same error (I included).



Armchair said:


> Not that I think that this will fix anything, but I did notice you forwarded port 27163 to both receivers and did not use 27161. Maybe you meant 27161,27162 & 27163,27164? That's the method I use.


That was a typo......it should be rec#1 27161 & 27162, rec#2 27163 & 27164, etc... Each of my receivers is set to a unique port number pair and then I am forwarding the pair onto the appropriate internal receiver. Having to open up poarts 1701 & 443 make no sense though especially since most routers will not allow you to forward the same port number to more than one internal device / IP.


----------



## Hutchinshouse

jayman9207 said:


> First I have heard that and if that is really true then there are a ton of people that are getting new receivers. If you go to the DirecTV Forums and look under the TV Apps section (http://forums.directv.com/pe/elementDisplayRedirect.jsp?elementID=10544932) you will see a bunch of other people getting the same error (I included).
> 
> That was a typo......it should be rec#1 27161 & 27162, rec#2 27163 & 27164, etc... Each of my receivers is set to a unique port number pair and then I am forwarding the pair onto the appropriate internal receiver. Having to open up poarts 1701 & 443 make no sense though especially since most routers will not allow you to forward the same port number to more than one internal device / IP.


Not sure how my username got linked to that quote. That was armchair's quote (http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2591765#post2591765), not mine.

For what it's worth, port forwarding has nothing to do with TV apps working of not.


----------



## E91

jayman9207 said:


> First I have heard that and if that is really true then there are a ton of people that are getting new receivers. If you go to the DirecTV Forums and look under the TV Apps section (http://forums.directv.com/pe/elementDisplayRedirect.jsp?elementID=10544932) you will see a bunch of other people getting the same error (I included).
> .


The postscript is that D* sent out a service guy. The night before he was scheduled to arrive, I started having a lot of troubles with MRV. The HR24 in my TV room could no longer "see" the other DVR's HD, although the reverse was not true. They went ahead and gave me a new HR24, which cleared up the MRV issues but had no impact whatsoever on the TV apps.


----------



## Huskie_2009

armchair said:


> I've seen some changes on the NOAA Weather APP. Nice backgrounds; I like the changes so far!


Thanks.

Had to submit the latest version as a new App due to the way it works.
It's currently in the pending stage on their site. If they approve it, it should show up on the list. This new one has some interaction with the user.

Have you all compared software versions yet for the H24/HR24?


----------



## p010ne

:grin: I checked that my correct equipment was listed in my account on DirecTV and relocated my new HR24-200 to a new room in my North Texas mansion - and voilla! When I went to the tvapps site that I mentioned before, the new location showed up and NOW my HR24-200 has tvapps! :grin:
:balloons: Do you suppose my corrective procedure should be added to hints/tips somewhere? reach:


----------



## Hutchinshouse

p010ne said:


> :grin: I checked that my correct equipment was listed in my account on DirecTV and relocated my new HR24-200 to a new room in my North Texas mansion - and voilla! When I went to the tvapps site that I mentioned before, the new location showed up and NOW my HR24-200 has tvapps! :grin:
> :balloons: Do you suppose my corrective procedure should be added to hints/tips somewhere? reach:


I'll try this tonight.


----------



## Hutchinshouse

p010ne said:


> :grin: I checked that my correct equipment was listed in my account on DirecTV and relocated my new HR24-200 to a new room in my North Texas mansion - and voilla! When I went to the tvapps site that I mentioned before, the new location showed up and NOW my HR24-200 has tvapps! :grin:
> :balloons: Do you suppose my corrective procedure should be added to hints/tips somewhere? reach:


Did not work for me. Tried two locations. I even rebooted. No dice.


----------



## futurerebeldr

Well on my 2 HR21 units the TV apps stopped working when I moved to a new ISP. HOWEVER, they both had failures and got swapped out to 2 HR24-200's yesterday and the tv apps HAS WORKED since both of them were turned on the first time. Weird. I thought it was my network or ISP, but can't be since swapping out the receivers has found the tv apps working now.


----------



## cypherx

TV Apps never worked for me either. I have an HR24-200 and an H24-200.

Multiroom works, VOD works, the games work (like bejeweled, Poker etc..), web based DVR works, DirecTV2PC works.

The ICK connects an available Ethernet port to the Coax network. Network tests show OK for everything on both receivers.

I push the right arrow, it shows a screen discussing TV Apps. Push right again, it does a little loading animation and then says TV apps are unavailable (code 11).

I tried changing DNS to OpenDNS in the Linksys 320n router and that didn't make a difference. The internet seems fine, I can browse the web on any of my PC's. I went to DirecTV's tvapps webpage, signed in and added some apps, but even after waiting an entire weekend, they still do not work. Scoreguide works... isn't that a TV App? The only way to get it to load is go to a channel that makes it prompt (like The 101 or ESPN).


----------



## foots31014

HR24-100 and just single room DVR...nothing fancy


----------



## ashuta

"cypherx" said:


> TV Apps never worked for me either. I have an HR24-200 and an H24-200.
> 
> Multiroom works, VOD works, the games work (like bejeweled, Poker etc..), web based DVR works, DirecTV2PC works.
> 
> The ICK connects an available Ethernet port to the Coax network. Network tests show OK for everything on both receivers.
> 
> I push the right arrow, it shows a screen discussing TV Apps. Push right again, it does a little loading animation and then says TV apps are unavailable (code 11).
> 
> I tried changing DNS to OpenDNS in the Linksys 320n router and that didn't make a difference. The internet seems fine, I can browse the web on any of my PC's. I went to DirecTV's tvapps webpage, signed in and added some apps, but even after waiting an entire weekend, they still do not work. Scoreguide works... isn't that a TV App? The only way to get it to load is go to a channel that makes it prompt (like The 101 or ESPN).


Same issue here. Nothing has worked. Read my other posts to see what I have done. I have given up and so should you. My score guide works as well when on a sports channel. I thought it was a TVapp as well. The nflscore app and player tracker works too, but it has a entire channel for it's setup. My guess is the OD games, score guide, and the NFL player tracker don't work in the same way as the tvapps. I have tried to confirm this with dtv tech support, but it further confuses them. I think they now think my tvapps are working... Ugh! Pulling hair out.


----------



## armchair

ashuta said:


> ... My guess is the OD games, score guide, and the NFL player tracker don't work in the same way as the tvapps. I have tried to confirm this with dtv tech support, but it further confuses them. I think they now think my tvapps are working... Ugh! Pulling hair out.


Correct. TV APPS are limited to home network/router/ISP/Server; OD is not, it's part of the live broadcast where enabled.

Unlike VOD, TV APPS uses different servers; a good many folks can connect to VOD w/o issue while no attempts to get TV APPS work. I can't imagine what would cause a receiver not to properly start TV APPS to warrant a receiver replacement; some have said that is the current fix. I thought it w/b much simpler, quicker and more convenient than that. I wonder if those CSRs are mistaking TV APPS not working for another inoperable feature that requires a receiver swap?


----------



## E91

FYI: When I called in about the Apps not working, the CSR looked up the problem and told me that the standard instruction was to replace the DVR. The tech they sent out thought that was nuts though.


----------



## armchair

E91 said:


> The postscript is that D* sent out a service guy. The night before he was scheduled to arrive, I started having a lot of troubles with MRV. The HR24 in my TV room could no longer "see" the other DVR's HD, although the reverse was not true. They went ahead and gave me a new HR24, which cleared up the MRV issues but had no impact whatsoever on the TV apps.


I didn't see this post earlier but I don't doubt what you were told about swapping the receiver. As one of the posters had reported, upgrading or changing out a receiver may be slow to update. p010ne had to take action, himself, to get account updated and TV APPS worked after that.

Have you checked the Directv website and verify they've updated the receiver's RID #?


----------



## E91

armchair said:


> I didn't see this post earlier but I don't doubt what you were told about swapping the receiver. As one of the posters had reported, upgrading or changing out a receiver may be slow to update. p010ne had to take action, himself, to get account updated and TV APPS worked after that.
> 
> Have you checked the Directv website and verify they've updated the receiver's RID #?


Sadly, none of my receivers has every had apps working.

BTW, I want to thank you again for all the useful help you gave me this afternoon.


----------



## armchair

E91 said:


> Sadly, none of my receivers has every had apps working.
> 
> BTW, I want to thank you again for all the useful help you gave me this afternoon.


Thank you's are not expected but appreciated! Glad to help.

Sorry, but I'm all out of TV APPS ideas. I am inclined to agree it is a Directv problem. In time, it s/b resolved.


----------



## Snapaniac

I haven't been able to access TV APPS at all. I called customer service and they told me that they are having an issue with TV APPS and hope to issue a software update that will fix it. 

They didn't know when that would happen though.

Could be BS, don't know.... But I've tried EVERYTHING to get apps working and no luck


----------



## bengalfreak

armchair said:


> Thank you's are not expected but appreciated! Glad to help.
> 
> Sorry, but I'm all out of TV APPS ideas. I am inclined to agree it is a Directv problem. In time, it s/b resolved.


don't hold your breath. My HR24 was installed in June and TVapps has never worked. I was told it was a DTV problem and they are working on it. That's the last I heard. Still no TVApps.


----------



## JamesTPDI

TV apps are now working for me. They did not work while my Westell 6100 was in bridge mode and a Netgear FVS318 was the router. I installed a switch in place of the router and made the Westell 6100 the Router. Both setups had the same ports forwarded (manual mode on the DVR). The HR23 still fails the connection test for services but TV apps now work fine.

No other changes were made to my system.

James

Update: Only the HR23 is running apps, the others can't connect.


----------



## cypherx

Well James, you have an HR23. It seems that most of the posts I've been reading from various online sites (including DirecTV's own forum) are people having Error code 11 issues on HR24-200 and H24-200's, such as myself.

I wonder if there is some sort of incomparability with the CPU / Chipset on the x24-200 series receivers that needs to be worked out? I'm gathering it's not working on CE release 0415 either, and that's supposed to be a customer release candidate.


----------



## EricBergan

cypherx said:


> Well James, you have an HR23. It seems that most of the posts I've been reading from various online sites (including DirecTV's own forum) are people having Error code 11 issues on HR24-200 and H24-200's, such as myself.
> 
> I wonder if there is some sort of incomparability with the CPU / Chipset on the x24-200 series receivers that needs to be worked out? I'm gathering it's not working on CE release 0415 either, and that's supposed to be a customer release candidate.


Actually, I have had a couple HR20s that don't work. No error messages, just the apps never come up, no matter how long you wait, RBRs, etc. But, in my case, the web site is also screwed up - I add/delete apps, but when I go back, nothing has changed. Others have reported the same thing.

I'm guessing different people are seeing different problems - some network configuration, some HR model specific, and some specific to their DirecTV account provisioning...

eric


----------



## cypherx

Eric, that's interesting to note, thanks for the reply.

I'm curious as to what type of account provisioning is done for TV Apps. As far as I know, TV Apps is not a paid or premium service, so why would provisioning and billing have some kind of separate function or rate code for them?

I've also tried changing my DNS to OpenDNS, just to see if it was a DNS name resolving issue with the TVApps server. Of course it didn't help. I've read a vast majority of posts across numerous online forums regarding TVApps not working, error code 11, so I've given up at this point. I might try to insert a hub between the DECA and the switch in my network closet, and run wireshark network analyzer off of that hub, just to see if any attempt is made to a TV Apps server. Then I could get the actual IP addresses of the server that the DirecTV receivers are trying to contact, and troubleshoot if there is a connectivity issue.

I did see the error 301 (I believe) IS related to your network/router configuration, but once that is setup properly many people then have error 11.


----------



## Jeremy W

Error 11 has nothing to do with your setup. It has to do with having an H/HR24-200. There is nothing you can do to make them work, you'll just have to wait for DirecTV to fix the problem.


----------



## cypherx

Ok yeah, DirecTV on twitter said "This is a known issue that we are working to resolve."


----------



## argonaut

@fo71

The problem is your router running dd-wrt. Since you are running dd-wrt I'll assume you know what you are doing. If some of this is oversimplified please don't get offended, just trying to help. TV Apps opens a L2TP connection to Directv servers. You need to allow L2TP pass-through. The easiest thing to do is do this:

1. Goto Security > VPN
2. Enable L2TP Passthrough
3. Save 
4. Goto Administration
5. Reboot Router

If you are not running a GUI then I can give you the CLI options if you want. As always good security practice is to disable anything you don't need. So you may want to disable PPTP and IPSEC if you are not using them (after we get everything going of course).

DirecTV made the assumption you are running default CFE with default options which is to allow L2TP tunnels out. DHCP vs static IP address makes no difference. You need no other ports opened. Simply allowing L2TP pass-through is sufficient. All my my STBs are on DHCP and I have had zero issues.

If that doesn't work then we need to talk about which version of dd-wrt you are running. Older builds have had issues with L2TP. This has now been fixed in more recent version. Read more here and here. Since there are several versions of that particular piece of hardware you should check the router database for the most current version. If you need help please tell me what hardware version you have and we can get it upgraded.

One more note, some ISPs interfere with PPTP, IPSEC, and L2TP tunnels. so it may also come down to the ISP being an issue.

If your are running CFE (the factory installed firmware) the instructions are on page 16 of the manual (PDF).


----------



## bengalfreak

cypherx said:


> O"This is a known issue that we are working to resolve."


Yeah. Working to resolve for months now. Me thinks they aren't working on it too hard.


----------



## joefrog

Hey Everyone....first time user here. I have tried everything as well, as far as configuring port forwarding, incoming routing and UPnP. I even went as far as connecting the DECA unit directly to my Charter cable modem, bypassing my Zyxel firewall and D-Link DGL-4500 router...still no luck. I have a whole-home DVR setup, with one HR24-100(DVR) and one H24-200(HD Box) box. I can do on-demand all day long, but I cannot get the apps to load. I get the same (11) error as everyone else, even with connecting directly to my Charter cable modem. I will keep an eye on this specific thread to see if there any developments. Thanks for all the help on this.


----------



## Barry in Conyers

argonaut said:


> TV Apps opens a L2TP connection to Directv servers. You need to allow L2TP pass-through.


I have no way to see what type of connection TVApps uses, but L2TP pass-through is disabled on my WRT54G and TVApps works fine.

Just my experience, YMMV.


----------



## mpinales

I have the same problem. "Apps is still installing. please try again later (301)


----------



## Barry in Conyers

I have been known to mess with stuff that is working just to see what happens. Maybe not the smartest thing to do, but it can be informative.

In this case, I found that TVApps *WORKS* fine with L2TP pass-through disabled. However, if you restart the STB (a HR24-500 in my case), TVApps will not start up again and the error message "TVApps is still initializing, please try again later. (301)" is displayed. The only way to *START* TVApps is to enable L2TP pass-through.

So argonaut and I are both right (or wrong, take your pick). L2TP pass-through is necessary for TVApps to "initialize", but once started, TVApps works just fine without L2TP so long as the STB is not restarted.

*For those who have never been able to get TVApps to work, try enabling L2TP pass-through. With my WRT54G, it is a setting under Security / VPN.*

Just my experience, YMMV.


----------



## E91

Today, I swaped out my 2Wire DSL modem for a Netgear DSL modem. Interestingly , I get different error messages with both. With the 2Wire "Apps not avaliable (11)" with the netgear "Apps not available (3)".


----------



## codespy

Well all my TVapps are working for the first time since early April. for the last 5 months or so, I have had 1 HR24 apps working sporadically, but nothing in the last two months.

On a different HR24 (just one IRD), I went to >Network Services, >Network Setup, >adjusted configuration type to Manual but changed no numbers on STB and Audio network ports.

It was just a stroke of luck, but the TVapps on ALL my IRD's are working and have been for 24hrs now. I finally got to set the rest all up to my liking.

Even my HR20-100's connected via DECA (and band-stops) have TVapps working.

<.....still scratching my head......>


----------



## cypherx

L2TP is enabled on my router. Otherwise instead of Error 11, I'd imagine I would see Error 301.


----------



## joefrog

Well everyone...I have tried it all the different settings myself. I'm still confused on how I can have the DECA modem connected directly up to my ISP's cable modem and still get the app error (11) message. I even reset all hardware and still no luck directly connected to the cable modem.


----------



## Barry in Conyers

cypherx said:


> L2TP is enabled on my router. Otherwise instead of Error 11, I'd imagine I would see Error 301.


I suspect that you are right regarding L2TP and 11 / 301.

A couple of posters have stated that it is a HR24-200 problem and there is nothing you can do. Maybe they are right, but there are apparent problems with other receivers as well.


----------



## cypherx

I have DD-WRT v24-sp2 (06/12/10) std-nokaid-small (SVN revision 14594) on my 320n router, and have no issues with the internet. It looks like TVApps work now!


----------



## joefrog

It looks like the issue was, in fact, on DirecTV's end. My apps are now working and there is a new post about everyone's apps working as well. Thanks for finally coming through DTV.


----------



## EricBergan

Yup, mine are now working, as well. No network configuration change, no new fw download, so really was something on their server all this time, despite suggestions it was our configurations...

eric


----------



## E91

I have to say that, now that I have TVApps, I don't really see why I even cared. Other than the weather reports, there isn't much there that is even moderately useful.

Guess this is a feature that is going to evolve over time.


----------



## cypherx

It does look like they take advantage of HD resolution. I mean the graphics are sharper and crisper than the regular guide. It's good to know the hardware can generate higher definition graphic elements. Hopefully someday they push that higher resolution to the entire guide. The guides nice, don't get me wrong, but it would be icing on the cake if all the text was super HD sharp and crisp. Maybe they could even fit another hour and another row or two of channels.


----------



## Jeremy W

E91 said:


> Guess this is a feature that is going to evolve over time.


TV Apps have been around for a while now, and they haven't evolved at all.


----------



## E91

Well, that is disappointing. I don't really think the apps are important or anything, but they do take up valuable space on the remote. The right arrow and active button could accomplish something more useful to the user experience.

I'm surprised there isn't an app to at least give you stock reports and stuff like that...


----------



## futurerebeldr

I wouldn't say that it was locked into the H24/HR24's. Mine wasn't working on my HR21's, but after they were upgraded to HR24's it started working as soon as I powered them up. Can't really explain it.


----------



## e4123

Since last Friday (3/4/11) DTV apps have been unavailable (Service Unavailable (5) ). Anyone else experiencing this? I'm able to download shows but can't get to the apps.


----------



## veryoldschool

e4123 said:


> Anyone else experiencing this?


Mine are still working here [just checked]


----------



## lzhj9k

Mine work as of this AM 11:12 AM EST.. Just checked 1 receiver..


----------



## SWORDFISH

e4123 said:


> Since last Friday (3/4/11) DTV apps have been unavailable (Service Unavailable (5) ). Anyone else experiencing this? I'm able to download shows but can't get to the apps.


I'm having the same issue on an HR24-200. A reset temporarily solved the problem, but several hours later "service unavailable (5)" returned. The box is connected to the network and VOD is working.

Apps are working on my HR24-500 boxes.

SF


----------



## GreenScrew

SWORDFISH said:


> I'm having the same issue on an HR24-200. A reset temporarily solved the problem, but several hours later "service unavailable (5)" returned. The box is connected to the network and VOD is working.
> 
> Apps are working on my HR24-500 boxes.
> 
> SF


Been having trouble with apps and just RBR'd after reading this and low and behold they are working again. I'm assuming temporarily only.... I have two HR24-500's that have been working flawlessly just the two HR24-200's aren't working.


----------



## DodgerKing

Not working on my HR20 either, neither is DOD, channel 1000


----------



## Hutchinshouse

I’ve had TV Apps troubles forever due to a DIRECTV issue. I’m unable to access TV apps at all due to my receiver is “deleted” on the TV Apps website.

Been that way for over a half of year!

My other DVRs work great on the same home network.


----------

